

Raising Money: Schedule Meetings in Batches - rafaelc
http://blog.rafaelcorrales.com/2010/06/raising-money-schedule-meetings-in.html

======
sriramk
Actually, this goes for any series of meetings. At work, I actively 'defrag'
my calendar and make sure meetings happen together so that I can pull through
a long stretch of meetings and be done with it all. Having fragmented meeting
time (30 minute breaks between every meeting, a couple of days between travel
trips) messes up your productivity as you really don't feel like starting a
project.

~~~
rafaelc
that's great advice and I've anecdotally noticed that when I have breaks in
between meetings, I'm basically waiting for the next meeting to start. So you
definitely have a good point here, thanks

